# Stock Recovery On Gb



## CrossoverDOC (Aug 2, 2011)

My brother has a D2G running .608. How do I get into stock recovery? I just wanted to check because I remember hearing of people getting to recovery, then not knowing what buttons to press and things like that. So if someone could tell me what to press and the controls it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, guys!


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

x while booting then volume up+down on the screen with the triangle.


----------

